# Kaua'i Rash



## Poobah

Whilst we were in Kaua'i (on the North Shore) my wife aquired a rash. This was in late March and she still has the rash. A doctor's appointment resulted in a prescription for a steroid and the rash began to disappear. As she weaned off the steroid, the rash reappeared.

She then visited our dermatologist which resulted in some oral medication and a steroid creme. This, again, had some initial affect, but it is back. The dermatologist did a biopsy and the result was that is was aracnidian in origin. Aracnidian does not necessarily mean a spider.

She has another appointment next week.

What is interesting is that the rash moves around. Sometimes it is on her wrists, sometime on her neck, sometimes on her lower back, and sometimes on her lower ribs. It itches. It is like her body can't shake the toxin.

Has any one else who has traveled to Kaua'i experienced anything like this?  

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## mlfrancis

*could it be from a mango*

we didn't experience a rash (we were there the past 2 weeks) but were told that the mangoes hanging on the trees have a sap-like coating that is very much like poison ivy - some people have an allergic reaction, and often even to just eating one.  We were told not to pick mangoes but to buy them at a market as they would have been cleaned.


----------



## DeniseM

Except mangos are not arachnids:   



> The dermatologist did a biopsy and the result was that is was aracnidian in origin. Aracnidian does not necessarily mean a spider.


----------



## Kauai Kid

And physicians from Minnesota might not be specialists in tropical diseases. 

Two so far and no cure unfortunately. 

Sterling


----------



## TAG

We were there in November and I came back with a similar rash.  I've been on/off of cortisone cream since.  :annoyed:


----------



## rickandcindy23

Oh, my, so two people have had that rash, since visiting Kauai?  Did either of you go on a hike in the forest?  Perhaps something bit you both, and is still poison in your systems.


----------



## TAG

I didn't hike.  I was having problems with my varicose veins   so I didn't even get in the water.   I just parked my butt in a sand chair on the beach most of the time.


----------



## travelbug

Rash from mango sap?  I grew up in the tropics and never heard of a rash from the sap.
Marilyn


----------



## DeniseM

Yes - the rash from the Mango skin is very common.  



> Potential for contact dermatitis
> Mango peel contains urushiol, the chemical in poison ivy and poison sumac that can cause urushiol-induced contact dermatitis in susceptible people. Cross-reactions between mango contact allergens and urushiol have been observed. Those with a history of poison ivy or poison oak may be most at risk for an allergic reaction to mango skin.  This compound is also present in mango leaves and vines. During mango's primary season, it is the most common source of plant dermatitis in Hawaii.


----------



## sailingman22

I went to www.ask.com and entered "rash in kauai" and the first item was Poisonous Plants of Paradise | A Kauai Blog. It explained how one can get a rash from Angel's Trumpet, Plumeria, Mango tree sap, Oleander, Be-Still and other plants.


----------



## jbrunson

Latex sensitivity is not all that uncommon, and mango does produce a latex sap.  It seems to be a valid possibility here.


----------



## daventrina

OMG...
Trina had a rash... At first thought that it was from the spa...
Then thought that it was from the aleve that she started taking after seeing an add that listed a rash as one of the side effects,
Now wondering if it was something else....
We were most of the places that you were.

Hope that you're feeling better soon...


----------



## thheath

Poobah said:


> Whilst we were in Kaua'i (on the North Shore) my wife aquired a rash. This was in late March and she still has the rash. A doctor's appointment resulted in a prescription for a steroid and the rash began to disappear. As she weaned off the steroid, the rash reappeared.
> 
> She then visited our dermatologist which resulted in some oral medication and a steroid creme. This, again, had some initial affect, but it is back. The dermatologist did a biopsy and the result was that is was aracnidian in origin. Aracnidian does not necessarily mean a spider.
> 
> She has another appointment next week.
> 
> What is interesting is that the rash moves around. Sometimes it is on her wrists, sometime on her neck, sometimes on her lower back, and sometimes on her lower ribs. It itches. It is like her body can't shake the toxin.
> 
> Has any one else who has traveled to Kaua'i experienced anything like this?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



I live on Kauai and there is no rash problem here that I am aware of.  I have heard of some people being bitten by the small crab spiders (on folage) and having a reaction to them.  But as with most spider bites they have a wound area that is noticable.  The rest of the suggestions are valid, mango sap, etc.


----------



## wa.mama

Keep in mind that one of the more common causes of rash in hawaii is solar dermatitis or solar urticaria.  More chronic versions that continue post-exposure are known as actinic prurigo.  Hot-tub dermatitis is also prevalent, resulting from exposure to pseudomonas aeruginosa (a bacteria common in improperly treated hot-tubs).  Last but not least, people with sensitive skin may have reactions to certain preservatives in sunscreen such as PABA.  Corticosteroid creams are used to treat all of the above.  I've never heard of an aracnidian rash.


----------



## DeniseM

An arachnid is something in the spider family, so her biopsy would indicate that she was bitten or stung by something.  If you google it, you will see there are critters in the arachnid family that live in the ocean.


----------



## kelela92

No advice, but where's Dr. House when you need him?


----------



## DeniseM

He's in REHAB!  :hysterical:


----------



## charford

Ticks are also arachnids. Tick-borne disease?


----------



## Poobah

*Rash*

After the last visit to the dematologist, she is now suspecting that Nancy is having an allergic reaction to bed bugs! 

We have been out of town for a week and everything was OK.:whoopie:  So we will see what happens now that we are back. If she has a rash tomorrow we will know that it is something here that we brought back from paradise.

She is on medications: steroid creme and something else that I can't remember.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## DeniseM

Bed bugs are VERY hard to get rid of.  Don't wait on this - do some research on the internet, decide if you brought bedbugs home with you, and take immediate action.  This may involve throwing away your mattress, and the suitcases and other nonwashable items you brought back from your trip and doing a deep cleaning of the rooms where these items were stored.  Bed bugs can live for months without food, and once you get an infestation, it can require treatment by an exterminator to get rid of them.  Don't wait!  BED BUGS



> What is interesting is that the rash moves around. Sometimes it is on her wrists, sometime on her neck, sometimes on her lower back, and sometimes on her lower ribs. It itches. It is like her body can't shake the toxin.


This sounds like you did indeed bring them home with you.  The rash may be moving around because she is getting new bites.

Bed Bugs - 






> Bed Bug Infested Mattress 1
> 
> The black marks are the bed bugs' fecal trails. The brownish areas in the center are actually bed bugs. To the top right you see some lighter brown marks. These are molted bed bug exoskeletal shells.


----------



## Zac495

DeniseM said:


> He's in REHAB!  :hysterical:


:hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## Zac495

Poobah said:


> After the last visit to the dematologist, she is now suspecting that Nancy is having an allergic reaction to bed bugs!
> 
> We have been out of town for a week and everything was OK.:whoopie:  So we will see what happens now that we are back. If she has a rash tomorrow we will know that it is something here that we brought back from paradise.
> 
> She is on medications: steroid creme and something else that I can't remember.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



Oh Paul,
How dreadful. I sure hope she's cured soon. What t/s were you staying at???


----------



## Poobah

*Die Bedbug Scum*

We spent six days in CO and no rash. Came back, first night no rash, second night the rash. Completly tore the bed apart and washed sheets mattress cover etc. Vacuumed the matress and nooks and cranies. A little rash the night before last. Slept in the other bedroom last night, no rash.

The other night I woke up at 0200 and got out the flashlight and looked under the covers, but saw nothing. We have not seen any of the indications that are noted in Denise's post. Found two black specs which could be "fecal" matter.  

I am not getting bit or rashy.

If it is bedbugs it might be a BEDBUG (singular). I am really surprised we haven't seen it. Stealthy little critter.

Thinking maybe we brought home some fleas? 

We will fight on!

BTW, we were staying at Sea Lodge on Kaua'i. If we ever confirm anything we will notify the owner of the unit.

Cheers,

Paul


----------

